
Show HN: A Jewel Game That Plays Itself - binarymax
http://max.io/jewels.html
======
binarymax
Continuing my hobby of coming up with ways for machines to entertain
themselves. If humans get bored, machines (eventually) will too.

~~~
binarymax
Kids version: [http://max.io/jewels24.html](http://max.io/jewels24.html)

